# Essential Oil Combo Percentages



## Kay (May 25, 2013)

I've been doing some reading up on EO's and what percentages to use. I will be making a 32 oz batch of soap. So far I know that I need 3% total EO's, which means around 28 grams total EO's. NOW....I've learned that there are top notes, middle notes, and base notes in EO's. 

One website says the combination should be:

Top notes 15 - 25% of the blend. Middle notes 30 - 40% of the blend. Base notes 45 - 55% of the blend.

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blending_fragrances.htm

Another I just found says:

Top notes 30% of the blend. Middle notes 50% of blend. Base notes 20%.

http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/aromaticblending.asp

That's rather a wide variation in my opinion.:Kitten Love:
 So which ones right? Or are they both? What are your thoughts?

The EO's that I'm wanting to use are lemon (top note), rose geranium (middle note), and rose oil (base note).

I'm not selling this to anyone, BTW. Just for hubby and myself. We have no children.

Your thoughts are very welcome!:wave:


----------



## Lindy (May 25, 2013)

When I took my aromatherapy training the ratio was Top:Middle:Base at 4:2:1  There are a couple of eo's that are both middle and top notes like lavender and then rose & ylang ylang are both mid & base notes....


----------



## DeeAnna (May 26, 2013)

I'm with Lindy on this one -- try a 4:2:1 proportion as a first try for a blend. Then adjust the proportions to suit your nose.

Scent blending is not a black-and-white deal, so don't get too hung up on the range of advice you read. You just have to pick a starting point and jump in. The only way to educate yourself and your nose is to learn by doing.

I cut up a coffee filter into long strips and drop my EO blend on a strip. I might make several test blends, with each blend on its own strip.

Smell the blend initially. Put it down -- don't keep smelling! The nose burns out easily, so don't overwhelm it. If doing more than one blend at a time, clear the nose between each blend by inhaling a few coffee beans or a bit of ground coffee. Recheck the blend(s) at 5, 15, 30, and 60 minutes. Check after several hours and again in about 12 hours. Record your observations as you go.

This is a good method to educate yourself about the scent of a single EO. Do the same thing, but use only one EO per strip, not a blend.

Edit: You only use just a few drops on each strip, by the way. That keeps the cost and risk to a minimum. Just put the appropriate number of drops of each EO directly on the strip.


----------



## Lotus (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm really glad I caught this thread. I did my own searching on the very same topic, and found this:
http://www.shopsimplers.com/blogs/articles/5966249-essential-oil-blending-basics

I thought it felt very off, so I came here to see what I can find. I'm going to go with Lindy's suggestion. 

Yay!!


----------



## Paintguru (Jun 9, 2013)

Any references to find out which EOs are tops, middle, or base?


----------



## Kay (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's a good place for you to start paintguru.

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blending_fragrances.htm

And here's another I found.

http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/aromaticblending.asp


----------



## laurenweliver (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Kay,

I'm just started out and found this thread and  I have the same question. I'm testing EOs and combining them on strips but i'm lost on what % I should be using. Since this was from 2013, do you have the answer for me?


----------

